# Static Distortion when on a voice call?



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys i am really frustrated and wanna know if im the only one? When on a call does your phone scream at you like static interference? like someone is crunching a plastic bag in your ear for a split second?

i have installed different roms and radios and still happening.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

yes this is common for me at least


----------



## AnUnseenHope (Dec 10, 2011)

Yup, this is a common problem among charge users. Nothing seems to fix it.

What's funny is that I live in California where this happens on almost EVERY call. When I went out of state to Tennessee for a week, it didn't happen once.

Coincidence or chance?


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

chiahead52 said:


> yes this is common for me at least


what if anything did you do about it?


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

AnUnseenHope said:


> Yup, this is a common problem among charge users. Nothing seems to fix it.
> 
> What's funny is that I live in California where this happens on almost EVERY call. When I went out of state to Tennessee for a week, it didn't happen once.
> 
> Coincidence or chance?


chance. cause it happens to me on every call.


----------



## tikisbytyler (Jan 21, 2012)

You aren't the only one, I was beginning to think it was a hardware issue because I have tried various roms, radios, kernels from stock to most current and this issue has followed me through them all. If anyone has the answer please chime in.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's been an on going issue for a while. Verizon techs claim it happens with almost any phone, saying it's just the network and little discrepancies.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a common problem. However; I don't think that I had this problem when I was using the ep4p radios. Right after I took the ota release, it started happening frequently. I don't know if that's because the ep4p radios actually fixed the problem or if I was just lucky during the time I was using them. Might be worth trying, though.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had it on my charge since I got it. Not all the time mind you. But every so often. What tells me it may ve either a network issue or hardware one, is that my GF gets it on her Stratosphere.

I need to see if her son gets it on his Droid RAZR 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## daft (Sep 9, 2011)

Try this:

Settings > Call Settings > *U**ncheck *Voice Privacy

Reboot if you feel like it. Solved all of the squelch/static issues w/ my wife's Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

daft said:


> Try this:
> 
> Settings > Call Settings > *U**ncheck *Voice Privacy
> 
> Reboot if you feel like it. Solved all of the squelch/static issues w/ my wife's Galaxy Nexus.


wow! new settings i never knew about! will test and report later


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

Well didn't help.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

For the longest time, I had the same issue when I switched to Gingerbread, no matter what version it is, rooted, custom or stock. I never had the issue when I had Froyo, any Froyo, stock, rooted or custom. It's a hardware problem. I had Verizon replaced the phone, and the problem goes away.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> For the longest time, I had the same issue when I switched to Gingerbread, no matter what version it is, rooted, custom or stock. I never had the issue when I had Froyo, any Froyo, stock, rooted or custom. It's a hardware problem. I had Verizon replaced the phone, and the problem goes away.


you say hardware yet the problem was not in froyo? You say only in gingerbread. You swap the phone get the update and your on gingerbread? Please iterate.


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> you say hardware yet the problem was not in froyo? You say only in gingerbread. You swap the phone get the update and your on gingerbread? Please iterate.


That's right. The problem never existed on my previous Droid Charge phone when it was running Froyo-based ROMs (I've tried many different custom Froyo ROMs, including stock EE2 and EE4, prior to the existence of various leaked GB ROMs). The problem only surfaced (or resurfaced) whenever I installed GB-based leaked ROMs, and the problem disappeared every time I went back to Froyo-based ROM. At first, I was hopeful that perhaps the final EP4D official OTA release might solve this annoying issue, but that didn't solve the problem. I got the OTA update, after restoring the phone to stock EE4 ROM, and yet the buzzing static noise came back while running the OTA GB update. I even verified it by reinstalling EE4 into that phone again, and sure enough, the static issue went away on stock EE4. I called the customer support and complained about it, I didn't tell him anything about my experience with different custom ROMs - only told him about the issue that surfaced "mysteriously" after the OTA update. Amazingly, the technician was agreeable, obviously he's well aware of the problem.

The replacement phone I received two days later has worked fine since. They replaced it for free, under warranty, even after 6 months of owning it. I have also read a horror story where someone had to send his replacement phone back, which came with EE4 ROM and showed the same issue as soon as he received the firmware update OTA. You would think VZW would send him the replacement phone with upgraded firmware. Mine came with EE4.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki
Thank you for the responses


----------



## Andrwmorph (Aug 23, 2011)

My first charge never had this issue but my replacement one does. I thought it was a hardware issuse specific to my current device but it appears not. I was going to call and try and get another replacement but I guess I'll just deal.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

so i went to EP3 rooted stock rom. so far no static noises........ flashed latest radios. I had the latest radios with EP4 obviously. I will let you know if i get the static again.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

still works great! not once did it scream yet knock on wood......


----------

